# strange link...



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

in the top navagation bar where it says APC Store, Plant Finder etc... 

has anyone ever clocked "Pets"?

I don't think the game works and the provider site is dead but it looks like a forum game of some sort.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks for the heads up JP, I know its older functionality that predates me. If its broken we'll look into cleaning up the link bar.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi J-P,

I believe "Petz" had to be disabled because it was not compatible with the latest upgrade of the vBulletin forum software.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You're welcome, but I don't think that the link to the game is dead:
"Powered By: P3tz (3.3.1)"
link is dead (for the most part). It no longer points to the vendor site.

It is too bad that it was disabled, I do like to play video games 

When clicking through that portion of the nav bar, I agree that it could be cleaned up a bit


----------

